# patistaa / kehottaa



## Gavril

_Edustaja patisti / kehotti eduskuntaa hyväksymään ehdotuksensa._

_Hän patisti / kehotti sieppaajaa vapauttamaan poikansa.

Vanhemmat patistivat / kehottivat lastaan ajattelemaan hänen tulevaisuuttaan.

Sodan puhjettua, presidentti patisti / kehotti kansalaisia olemaan rokheita.

_Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Edustaja patisti / kehotti eduskuntaa hyväksymään ehdotuksensa._
> 
> _Hän patisti / kehotti sieppaajaa vapauttamaan poikansa.
> 
> Vanhemmat patistivat / kehottivat lastaan ajattelemaan _hänen_ tulevaisuuttaan.
> 
> Sodan puhjettua(no comma here) presidentti patisti / kehotti kansalaisia olemaan rohkeita._


According to my dictionary:
_patistaa_ = demand, require, insist
_kehottaa_ = urge, request, ask


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> According to my dictionary:
> _patistaa_ = demand, require, insist
> _kehottaa_ = urge, request, ask



Does _patistaa _normally imply authority? For ex., could you say

_Ei sinulla ole mitään oikeutta patistaa minua siihen_

but not

_Ei sinulla ole mitään oikeutta kehottaa minua siihen_

?


----------



## sakvaka

You could say so. But on the other hand, _patistaa_ is more urgent while _kehottaa_ is more restful and polite. So this is a more complicated network.


----------

